# Easter Egger or Ameraucana?



## Heather (Jun 25, 2018)

View media item 2538View media item 2536I was told that I was purchasing two Ameraucana pullets, but I'm starting to think they are Easter Eggers. I don't show or breed, so it isn't a huge deal, but I'd still like to know what I have. They are supposedly 4 months old now.


----------



## HedwigRIP (Apr 10, 2017)

I can’t see your pictures


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm not sure why. I can, and I thought I followed the posting directions. I'll try again.


----------

